# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: اعمال نکردن دستور css بر روی tabwidget

## ravaei

درود ...






ui->tab_3->setStyleSheet("background: transparent;"  "border-image: none;");


ui->tab_4->setStyleSheet("background: transparent;"  "border-image: none;");


بک گرانده tabwidget حذف نمیشه ...

----------


## negative60

اينو ببين.

----------


## chikar

یه چند نمونه TabWidget در قالب فایل ui. ایجاد کردم که می تونید  دانلود کنید

----------

